
Amazon's latest patent, the Hybrid Machine/Human Computing Arrangement, reads like scary sci-fi - danielha
http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/07/04/03/2211258.shtml
======
jkush
It doesn't sound that scary to me. There are lots of systems which employ the
use of work queues. For instance, a tech support employee might log into his
or her system and see a list of tickets that need troubleshooting. It seems
like the difference here is that smart software determines who gets the work
based on capability and/or training. I don't think the intent is insidious.

Isn't that a lot like Amazon's mechanical turk, but automated?

<http://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome>

